# Snowboard Wall mounts!!!!!!!!!



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's how you do it.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Here's how you do it.


Classic...


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a few of these, they are easy to install and work great. Snowboard Wall Rack - Put some Boogers™ on your wall.


----------



## GoggleTan (Aug 7, 2009)

Get two wooden cabinet knobs. Measure the width of the board at about where you want it to hang from. Hang on wall.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Here's how you do it.


Owned!!!!:laugh:

I have the Hang Time hangers. 
Home of HangTimeUSA


----------



## jim0ne (Sep 10, 2009)

Just get some cheap hooks from Home Depot/ Lowes. Screw into wall stud then mount snowboard.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i used bike hooks from home de pot in my basement, mount them into the wall instead of into the ceiling, they are rubber coated but definitely not sleek like hangtime's


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Here's how you do it.



Oh hahahaha thats soooooooooo funny..Straight Richard Pryor sittin there! Dude your a tool.

I meant recommended wall mounts you douche bag


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

Live2ridE said:


> Can anyone direct me where to find and buy wall mounts for my board?


To be fair, he did exactly what you asked for in the OP, and on top of that people gave you recommendations in every subsequent post.

We're laughing just as much with you as at you, no need to get butthurt.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Live2ridE said:


> Oh hahahaha thats soooooooooo funny..Straight Richard Pryor sittin there! Dude your a tool.
> 
> I meant recommended wall mounts you douche bag


Well maybe you should have asked for a recommendation then smart ass.




Jay29 said:


> Owned!!!!:laugh:
> 
> I have the Hang Time hangers.
> Home of HangTimeUSA


I like that - a lot

I dunno if I have free wall space.

You think maybe I could mount it on the ceiling - it would be pretty sick


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Didnt know you had to be that literal on this site. Guess thats what I get for going on here with kids. By far the most immature Forum I have been on.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

ifresh21 said:


> Well maybe you should have asked for a recommendation then smart ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could..:laugh:


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Live2ridE said:


> Didnt know you had to be that literal on this site. Guess thats what I get for going on here with kids. By far the most immature Forum I have been on.


yet you keep coming back


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Live2ridE said:


> By far the most immature Forum I have been on.


GTFO then


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Augie09 said:


> GTFO then


You took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

live2ride=mthoodrider=clam powder. I'll put money on it. Snowolf....


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Live2ridE said:


> Oh hahahaha thats soooooooooo funny..Straight Richard Pryor sittin there! Dude your a tool.
> 
> I meant recommended wall mounts you douche bag


Then ask for recommendations, douche bag.


Live2ridE said:


> Didnt know you had to be that literal on this site.


You don't have to be literal, but it helps to ask the question to which you want an answer, douche bag.


> By far the most immature Forum I have been on.


There's a little button with an 'X' on it at the top right of this window. Hit it and your problems are solved, douche bag. 

Don't get pissed because you asked a stupid question and got mocked. There's an easy way around that: Don't ask a stupid question, douche bag.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Thadwood said:


> We're laughing just as much with you as at you, no need to get butthurt.


No, I'm laughing AT him 100%.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

redlude97 said:


> live2ride=mthoodrider=clam powder. I'll put money on it. Snowolf....


Not snowolf, but you are dead on. Wow, get on a forum to say what a bunch of immature kids we are and you're a power tool? Banned...


----------



## peakrider (Oct 23, 2012)

*Snowboard wall mount*

Hi,

A friend of mine and I have been looking for a nice wall mount for our boards. Unfortunately we couldn't find any wall mounts we liked. So we started designing our own. We think the end result is quite cool so we wanted to offer it to others as well. The end-result can be found at www.plexiware.com. The wall mount made of high quality acrylic glass and is manufactured in a German workshop. 

Have a good one
Seb


----------

